# Is my tegu small?



## M4A2E4 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I've been checking out pictures of other people's yearling tegu's and I've noticed that a lot of them are... big. 

I first got Taco about... a year ago. Maybe give or take a week He was a little over a month old at that point. In about October he started going into a hibernation limbo where he ate almost nothing. This lasted maybe a month and a half. Then he slept straight through until mid-March. 

With that all in mind, does Taco seem like he's a little small for his age?











The photo's were taken with an iPod touch, so the quality is... less than desirable. He was also sniffing my neck intently and I was afraid he was going to try... taking a sample :dodgy:

It's not that easy to see in those pictures, but he also seems to be having a tough time getting rid of his brown color. He's definitely going to be a black nose, but there's very little actual white on his back.

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## james.w (Jul 28, 2011)

He seems to be pretty good size for a yearling B&W. What is his total length?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 28, 2011)

looks good to me as well, after hibernation then tend to beef up a little too, I wouldnt be surprised if he has a little growth spurt soon and Im comming over to play PAC-MAN!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

My 2010 may even be a it smaller than yours. He hibernated for 8 months. Chevy was very curious about my face one day and he did take a sampling of my face. Your smart to keep him way from your face.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 28, 2011)

He doesn't look small. He looks pretty close to the same size as Gary and he's 2 years old. They all grow at different rates. I've got a large yearling but he never hibernated/brumated. He just kept eating and eating and eating. He'll get there!


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh, that's re-assuring. I was afraid Taco was undersized/underweight and I wasn't taking good care of him.
I will try to get some reasonably accurate measurements tomorrow (he's sleeping now). I'd say he's somewhere between 2 and 3 feet long though.
And I'm sorry, but the Pac-Man machine has been glitching out real hard the past several years and is now non-usable


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 28, 2011)

He looks healthy in the pictures. He's nice and plump at the base of the tail, he looks like hes filling out well.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks the normal size of a yearling that hibernated


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 28, 2011)

Same size as my year and a half old. Nothing to worry about


----------

